# Sceptre teases 2013 lineup that includes near-borderless TVs, WiFi sound bar



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Sceptre Unveils 2013 Lineup, Including the First Compact Wi-Fi Enabled 2.1 Sound Bar and MHL Equipped Rimless LED HDTVs*

_Complete selection of HDTVs, including the new Rimless Series featuring MHL technology showcased during CES 2013 at the Bellagio_

_City of Industry, Calif. – December 19, 2012 – Sceptre, superior manufacturer of world class LED and LCD HDTVs and PC displays, showcases their 2013 lineup of consumer entertainment solutions during CES 2013, including the world's first Wi-Fi 2.1 enabled sound bar, the new Rimless series and a variety of HDTVs featuring MHL (Mobile High-Definition Link) technology that allows mobile phones and other portable devices to directly connect to the display unit._

_On display at CES 2013 at the Bellagio Resort & Casino will be an assortment of surround sound stereo sound bars, HDTVs ranging from the compact 16-inch to a mammoth 84-inch and a selection of 3D LED HDTVs. Additional display units include:_

_Rimless Series HDTVs – HDTVs featuring ultra-slim edge design, measuring less than 4mm wide and available in multiple colors_

_Rimless Series Monitors – Ultra-thin monitors ranging from 32 to 55 inches with super-fast refresh rate for optimum graphics performance_

_Wi-Fi Enabled Sound Bar – First ever 2.1 compact sound bar with built-in Wi-Fi instantly transforms your television into a smart TV_

_Stereo Sound Bar – 2.0 and 2.1 compact stereo sound bars with up to 90 watts of heart pumping power, dual speakers, surround sound capabilities and an integrated 30 watt subwoofer on 2.1 models_

_HD Car Camera – 1080P high-definition camera designed to easily mount on the car's dashboard for continuous video and audio recording_

_Health Care Series – Selection of health care monitoring devices designed to measure a variety of health indicators and wirelessly connect/display results on the HDTV or monitor_

_"Sceptre understands that consumers demand quality and selection, but are also conscious of their budget," said Cathy Chou, vice president of operations, Sceptre. "Our 2013 lineup introduces even more variety to our current family of entertainment solutions and reaffirms our belief that quality and affordability can coexist."_


Source: Press Release


----------

